# Những loại túi xách da có trên thị trường



## avocado (18/7/21)

Những loại túi xách da có trên thị trường Có bao giờ các bạn muốn tìm cho mình một chiếc túi mà không biết gọi nó là giá sổ bìa da cao cấp gì chưa? Mặc dù hình ảnh chiếc túi xách trong đầu bạn đã rất rõ ràng. Là một nơi chuyên nhận may những chiếc túi xách do khách hàng có nhu cầu đặt riêng, không ít lần chúng tôi gặp những cảnh dở khóc dở cười khi khách hàng nói chung chung về chiếc túi xách họ mong muốn, khiến cho đội ngũ thiết kế hay thợ thủ công, bán hàng bối rối. Cho tới khi khách hàng miêu tả sản phẩm thì cả hai bên cùng vỡ lẽ:"À! thì ra là cái đó". Vậy nên, bài viết này dodathucong.vn xin hướng dẫn các bạn cách phân biệt các loại túi xách. Mong rằng các bạn có thể dễ dàng trong việc tìm kiếm những chiếc túi ưng ý. Bên cạnh đó, các bạn cũng dễ tra cứu thông tin thời trang về những chiếc túi xách hơn. Mình cùng vào bài nhé! PHÂN BIỆT CÁC LOẠI TÚI XÁCH ĐƠN GIẢN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lưu ý rằng tùy vào môi trường, vùng miền và sổ tay bìa da cao cấp ngành nghề khác nhau mà cách phân loại túi xách sẽ khác nhau. Nên những chia sẻ cách phân biệt các loại túi xách dưới đây chỉ mang tính tương đối. Và nếu ai đó tranh cãi với bạn về một túi xách nào đó, đừng bận tâm, cách phân loại chỉ giúp bạn xác định được mẫu túi xách dễ dàng hơn, nếu bạn miêu tả chiếc túi xách, mọi người vẫn hiểu. Là thiết kế dạng túi để đeo lưng, Balo có thể có dạng hai dây, 1 quai hoặc balo dây rút. Balo thời trang thường được dùng bởi những bạn trẻ, độ tuổi trước trung niên. Đặc điểm của những người này là ưa thích sự tiện lợi vì balo thường chứa được nhiều vật dụng, thậm chí là: laptop, máy ảnh... cũng như người sử dụng balo có thể được rảnh tay cho những việc khác. Thời gian gần đây nở rộ trào lưu các bạn nữ trẻ tuổi thích mang những chiếc balo nhỏ xíu trên lưng, không bàn về mức độ tiện lợi thì trào lưu này khiến các bạn nữ trông thật đáng yêu. Balo thích hợp cho đi làm hoặc làm việc trong các môi trường năng động, không yêu cầu sự sang trọng. Và balo là một trong những ưu tiên số một cho việc du lịch, dã ngoại. Túi Baguette: Nghe qua tên gọi các bạn có lẽ cũng đã nhận ra được phần nào phong cách của túi rồi phải không? Đúng rồi đấy. Túi có hình dạng chữ nhật và hơi dài, tính ứng dụng về mặt thời trang khá cao. Túi thích hợp để dạo phố, đi chơi. Nghiêm túc đấy, không phải mình đang đùa đâu. Từ Bowler đầu tiên được dùng để chỉ những chiếc túi đựng bóng Bowling. Tuy nhiên, chính những chiếc túi đó đã tạo cảm hứng cho những chiếc túi Bowler thời trang sau này. Túi Bowler có dạng hình thang, phần đáy rộng chứa được tương đối nhiều vật dụng. Túi hình xô có đáy tròn, phẳng Túi có đáy tròn hình dạng giống như chiếc xô với phần quai xách cứng cáp . Bucket bag có thể chứa tương đối nhiều vật dụng do thiết kế hình tròn và không ngăn. Đặc biệt, khi cần mang theo một vật có kích thước quá khổ so với những chiếc túi xách có ngăn, Bucket bag sẽ là một giải pháp thích hợp. Clutch Bag cổ điển Ví cầm tay thể hiện sự sang trọng và cầu kỳ trong phong cách ăn mặc, nên thường được sử dụng trong những buổi dạ hội. Tuy nhiên, cũng không ít các bạn sử dụng chúng trong sinh hoạt một cách tự nhiên. Độ tuổi sử dụng túi dạng này nhiều nhất là từ 25- 40. Túi đựng đồ trang điểm Các túi dạng này thường được làm bằng nhựa, với kích thước tương đối nhỏ để có thể đựng trong những túi lớn hơn. Thường mọi người không quan tâm lắm về tính thời trang của loại túi này. Tất cả sự quan tâm được đổ dồn cho kích thước và chất liệu. Để chứa đồ trang điểm và những chất có thành phần tẩy rửa, họ luôn mong nó thật gọn gàng và nếu chẳng may đổ vỡ thì sẽ không ảnh hưởng đến chiếc túi đắt tiền bên ngoài. Bạn có thể dễ dàng tìm mua những chiếc túi này trong những siêu thị bán đồ tiện lợi của Hàn Quốc, Nhật Bản. Túi bác sĩ Một điều khá thú vị là thời trang có thể lấy cảm hứng từ tất cả mọi mặt trong đời sống thường ngày làm đề tài để phát triển. Túi bác sĩ có mặt đáy phẳng, và miệng túi rộng nhằm tối ưu hóa không gian chứa đồ và tạo sự tiện lợi khi lấy đồ. Với kết cấu miệng hình khung nên khi mở ra, thậm chí chúng ta có thể nhìn thấy toàn bộ những vật dụng có chứa bên trong. Túi Duffle Có thể chiếc túi này bạn nào cũng biết tuy nhiên không nhiều bạn biết tên thật của nó đâu. Đặc biệt là mình thấy các bác ở quê khi đi đâu xa thường chứa quần áo trong những chiếc Duffel Bag. Duffel Bag là chiếc túi thường được sử dụng khi đi du lịch hoặc đi chơi thể thao. Từ Duffel là tên một địa danh của Bỉ. Chiếc túi Duffel xuất phát từ đó, với chất liệu vải thô và dày. Những chiếc túi Duffle thường được sử dụng bởi những thủy thủ, và không ít người cho rằng nó là chiếc túi đi biển. Ví phong bì xinh xắn Do có thiết kế dạng mặt phẳng với nắp gập nên thường được gọi là túi phong bì. Chiếc túi này được xem như một phụ kiện thời trang và được dùng để mang theo ít tiền và danh thiếp, thẻ tín dụng... Túi Wristlet dễ thương Loại túi như ví cầm tay nhưng có một quai nhỏ để xỏ vào tay, cầm nắm chắc chắn hơn khi nhảy, khiêu vũ. Ở những nước phương Tây, những phụ nữ trẻ thường thích sư dụng những loại túi tương tự để có thể đi Bar và... dĩ nhiên là "quẩy banh nóc" rồi. Tote bag/ Shoper/ Túi mua sắm Túi có kích thước từ trung cấp đến lớn, với thiết kế tương đối đơn giản và miệng túi không cần đóng lại. Túi được biết đến nhiều cho mục đích mua sắm. Thậm chí vài năm trở lại đây, trào lưu mang tote bag ngày càng được mở rộng. Nhiều chị em đổ xô mua những chiếc Tote bag bằng những vật liệu thân thiện môi trường, họ đi mua sắm và hạn chế sử dụng bao nilon. Dù xét ở khía cạnh nào đó, mình đánh giá cao về mặt ý tưởng. Tuy nhiên, về mặt thời trang mình cho rằng quyết định như vậy có phần dễ dãi. Túi đeo vai: Như tên gọi, tất cả những chiếc túi có dây đeo trên vai đều có thể gọi là túi đeo vai thôi. Tuy nhiên, túi đeo vai còn có một phân nhánh nhỏ, đọc phần ngay bên dưới nhé! Túi đeo chéo: Vậy tại sao có sự khác biệt ở đây? Túi đeo chéo cũng là túi đeo vai mà? Nhưng túi đeo vai chưa chắc đã là túi đeo chéo. Sự khác biệt ở đây nằm ở độ dài của sợi dây đeo. Túi đeo chéo có dây đeo dài hơn túi đeo vai. Tuy nhiên, phần lớn những sợi dây đeo bây giờ có thể tăng giảm chiều dài nên đó không còn là vấn đề nữa. Túi muff Loại túi có một ngăn làm bằng lông thật hoặc giả, len, dạ... để có thể đặt tay vào giữ ấm. Loại túi này thường được sử dụng ở xứ lạnh hoặc đi du lịch đến xứ lạnh. Loại túi này ít xuất hiện ở Việt Nam. Túi yên ngựa Không phải cái này đâu nha, dù có đẹp thì cũng không phải đâu Được tạo ra dựa vào ý tưởng từ những chiếc túi trên yên ngựa. Tuy nhiên, bìa đựng hồ sơ bằng dagiờ đây thứ gần nhất có thể liên hệ với chúng chính là những chiếc túi treo hông xe. À, mình đùa đấy, Saddle Bag mình đang nói đến trong bài là những chiếc Saddle bag thời trang.


----------

